# Unboxing the 3DS



## boof222 (Feb 18, 2011)

GAME has got their hands on a retail unit of the Nintendo 3DS and have posted photos of them unboxing it for the entire world to see. One of the pictures shows off six different augmented reality cards, five of which feature classic Nintendo characters, which I found incredibly curious. I’ll dedicate a new post to that mystery though, so please keep the discussion in the comments related to unboxing itself.[/p]




Source

Pics are in the source.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 18, 2011)

Lucky!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Looks pretty nice to me. They even try to protect the screen.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 18, 2011)

I prefer the black model myself. That's what I'll buy.

I liked the AR cards.


----------



## ball2012003 (Feb 18, 2011)

So those are the other five cards. Wonder how they will be used.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 18, 2011)

That's definitely one of the ugliest boxes I've seen for such a shiny piece of hardware. And now that I look at it, the 3DS itself is pretty ugly looking too :/


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 18, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> That's definitely one of the ugliest boxes I've seen for such a shiny piece of hardware. And now that I look at it, the 3DS itself is pretty ugly looking too :/


3DS looks cool to me... well expect the hinge inside the 3DS, but not much to be significance.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 18, 2011)

So I assume ShadowSoldier finds the DS Lite and the DSi family to be ugly too? They're identical to me.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 18, 2011)

It's what's inside that counts.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 18, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> It's what's inside that counts.


Oh so true.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 18, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> So I assume ShadowSoldier finds the DS Lite and the DSi family to be ugly too? They're identical to me.



Actually not really. It's all the little things that build up that bug me. Mainly the top section of the screen being black while the rest of the console is colored. I don't like the whole flat/rounded edges around the console. And the Cart loader side being look like it's just a silver plate screwed on there just for the sake of it being there.

I love the simplicity of the DSL and DSi family.


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 18, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> That's definitely one of the ugliest boxes I've seen for such a shiny piece of hardware. And now that I look at it, the 3DS itself is pretty ugly looking too :/


are you gonna play the box? You can give me your 3DS then.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'll wait for the red one while saving more money for the games. If it turns out that it won't be released, I'll buy the black one instead.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 18, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that silver thing is kinda bothersome, but it on back barely seen, so whatever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"whole flat/rounded edges around the console"

Why not?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't know. Can't really put my finger on it, but they just look ugly and out of place.


----------



## redact (Feb 18, 2011)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeexy

i'll definitely go for black over blue, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:


			
				ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Mainly the top section of the screen being black while the rest of the console is colored


it may not look nice (except on the black model ofc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but it has been said (in an iwata asks) that the border being black makes the 3d effect far more vibrant/effective
so it's a case of functionality over looks really...

edit2: on second thought, since it affects the screen maybe it's looks over looks?


----------



## DarkCrudus (Feb 18, 2011)

why is this thing like 9 different colors (exaggeration) circle pad is different color, top screen is different color, the back where you but the ds cartridge in is different color, makes it look bad imo


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 18, 2011)

Damn, they got a retail U.K. version already.  The release date is still so far off though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope they have fun with the pre-built features, because they won't be able to play the Japan games.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 18, 2011)

It's so shiny. Cannot wait till next month, it can't come fast enough.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 18, 2011)

DarkCrudus said:
			
		

> why is this thing like 9 different colors (exaggeration) circle pad is different color, top screen is different color, the back where you but the ds cartridge in is different color, makes it look bad imo


So that they can release a sleek and sexy '3DS Lite' in a couple of years.
Probably why they made this thing look so bulky and so unlike the DSi.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 18, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> So that they can release a sleek and sexy '3DS Lite' in a couple of years.
> Probably why they made this thing look so bulky and so unlike the DSi.



uh no, fromw what i've heard the 3DS was already trimmed down so there will be no 3DS Lite.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 18, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh please, if you truly believe there won't be a revision to it in, at least 2 years time, you're really gullible.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Feb 18, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cannot disagree.
But I don't find that bad in any way. More to collect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The joy


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 18, 2011)

black is too common, blue would look interesting... its quite bigger than i expected
did the ds or dsi have a 7 rating on the box? some games (maybe many) were for ages 3+... definitely seems to be a more mature console now


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 18, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> It's what's inside that counts.


Thats what she said


Anyway OT.... OMG ITS A BOX SWEEEEET
Whats the deal with people getting excited about a box(unboxing)?


----------



## Nujui (Feb 18, 2011)

Lucky them


----------



## Costello (Feb 18, 2011)

why hasn't anyone tried DS flashcarts yet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or maybe they already have and I missed the news?


----------



## Veho (Feb 18, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> why hasn't anyone tried DS flashcarts yet


I'm looking at Blaze163


----------



## Nottulys (Feb 18, 2011)

I just cant wait to play the damn thing myself...I really wanna see the new Megaman Legends 3...hopefully they have more news for it in these upcoming months.


----------



## redact (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm so damn jealous of those game employees right now :•


----------



## TheTwoR's (Feb 18, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> I'm so damn jealous of those game employees right now :•



Who isn't?
The system is just . . . beautiful.
Unfortunately by the time it arrives to my doorstep it's gonna be one hell of an exam week in school. =/


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 18, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, meant to mention that. Sorry. I can at least confirm that my Cyclo DS Evo doesn't work with it. Refuses outright to acknowledge that there's anything in there. Sad really, means I can't trade my DS Lite in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But then to be fair the 3DS is in essence an extremely advanced DSi, I didn't expect an older card like the Cyclo to work. Someone provide me with a Supercard DS Two and I'll test it for you. Just don't expect it back.

I have been running a few more tests though. Example, I've had a piss about with the AR cards this morning. They don't animate, which is a damn shame. They remain static. You can change the pose but once you've taken a photo of Samus shooting your pet/friend/ornament, that's about all you get from them right now. Hopefully they'll be built upon in later updates. They're fun for a few minutes and they show great potential, I just hope they're used well in games or updates later on. Pokemon seems the obvious choice. You have a Pokeball card, the system projects the image of whatever 'mon you have into 3D and it acts accordingly, like Growlithe would be growling and Meowth would...well, probably be licking its balls, to be fair. It is a cat after all.

I also tested the effect of the 3D visuals on very tired eyes, after having no sleep whatsoever. I will concede that when the 3D was set to full it took my eyes an extra few seconds to adjust when tired, but tuning it down to about 60% on the slider had no noticable visible impact on the AR cards and my eyes adjusted much quicker. So my advice is to find your own level of 3D depending on the condition of your eyes. If you're tired, tune it down or turn it off. But it still doesn't produce headaches or anything, it just takes a little while to adjust to if your eyes are bad or you've not slept properly, neither of which is a fault with the system, to be fair, and they've done everything they can to make it accessible to even the worst eyes. With continued use the adjustment comes quicker. The effects are pretty cool though, especially in some of the games.  

All in all I still maintain that the 3DS is gonna be a great system. It's not being used to its full potential yet, but to be fair it's not out for over a month so that's kinda fair play, really. The AR cards are kinda meh for the time being but they show great potential, and the Kirby card is seriously one of the cutest things I have ever seen. I want a photo of Kirby balanced on my cat's head. It'll be a tricky shot to get but so help me I'll find a way.

One last point, meant to mention this a while ago. The blue model is actually a lot darker than it looks in the photos. It's more of a turquoise colour, really. It's quite nice, if a little...odd. All down to personal preference at the end of the day. I'm getting the blue one, it's got more character than a basic black one IMHO.


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 18, 2011)

I personally liked the original DS phat's feel and look, it was original, so the 3DS looks pretty cool to me. I too am bugged by the top piece being black, so I'd get the all black one, all of my consoles tend to be black, anyways.


----------



## bowser (Feb 18, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG! I WANT!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd definitely prefer the black one.


----------



## Pyrmon (Feb 18, 2011)

Can't wait to unbox it myself!
Well, I probably will wait until there are more games available. And I will get it in black. I don't like the blue one at all.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 18, 2011)

You know what? It's true, GAME stores have these right now!
I went downtown earlier and checked in, I got to demo Face Raiders and check out some of the 3D photos.
Once of them was Mario sitting on top of an AR card, neato.

It's true, the 3D has a sweet spot you need to stay in, but it's not difficult.
Face raiders was a fun little tech demo, the game cracks apart the virtual space to look like reality is breaking apart, shards of the real world get broken off and you have to stop them from hitting you.

The system felt great in my hands, the analogue disc felt good but it'll take getting used to, it needs a little effort to get it to shift. The stylus position was a little inconvenient but the stylus once extended was very nice. And you'll need to extend it, too short otherwise.


----------



## Gullwing (Feb 18, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet jesus do you have a 3DS?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 18, 2011)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> Sweet jesus do you have a 3DS?


He doesn't own a 3DS but he has access to one.
There's a 3DS at the GAME store he works at.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 18, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Gullwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bro works at GameStation, and after GAME they're supposed to get their own 3DS systems the next week.
He has a DStwo himself, I dare say out back he might test it to see if it works or not.
Probably won't, but Supercard made some ballsy claims if I remember right.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 18, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps the CycloDS iEvo will work.
It was released quite recently. They probably patched the exploit, though.
*Edit:* I didn't know that the Supercard team made that claim. I doubt it will work without an update, though. We can hope!


----------



## Costello (Feb 18, 2011)

just want to rectify what you said here, if I remember correctly the SC team said they would "work on 3DS compatibility" ... right?
and they said they were positive it would be possible eventually...

first person to confirm the info please PM me and I'll post front page news, this would be a pretty big piece of info


----------



## machomuu (Feb 18, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> just want to rectify what you said here, if I remember correctly the SC team said they would "work on 3DS compatibility" ... right?
> and they said they were positive it would be possible eventually...
> 
> first person to confirm the info please PM me and I'll post front page news, this would be a pretty big piece of info


They did say that, but they first said that close to 3DS announcement.  I'll stay positive, though.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 18, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oct. 4 2010 isn't close to the 3DS announcement. They announced the 3DS on March 23, 2010. Look below for a link to the thread.
http://gbatemp.net/t258253-discussion-with...-supercard-team


----------



## machomuu (Feb 18, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really, they said it that late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?  Hmph.  Well, either way at time there wasn't too much info about the 3DS' specs at the time, which was the meat of what I meant above.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 18, 2011)

That's very good, I wonder what will be included in my Japanese 3DS.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> That's very good, I wonder what will be included in my Japanese 3DS.


The 3DS will come packaged with a stylus, charger stand, charger, several augmented reality cards, and one extra stylus.
Oh, and the usual manuals and Club Nintendo code.


----------



## Langin (Feb 18, 2011)

GIMME NOAWH.

right, it looks great for my feeling! Lovely big and I believe its going to be a success!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 18, 2011)

damn...I really want one of these....

but I need a new phone...


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 18, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


plus a 2GB SD card.


----------



## anaxs (Feb 18, 2011)

looks great, cant wait to see if it works just as good as it looks


----------



## zuron7 (Feb 18, 2011)

That box looks surprisingly big compared to the size of the box of the other Nintendo handhelds.
But I think thats just because this is the retail version.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 18, 2011)

Not interesting. Where are the good games for 3DS ? Those lists are what I want:

Two resident evil games
Kid Icarus

That's all.. Not a good enough for me. I will wait for a year or 2 for more games I want then I will see what I can do. Right now, no hurry and more wise to save money. I am fine with Wii and PS3 for now.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2011)

lol, usk rating 0, just in case tiny babies want to play the 3DS


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 18, 2011)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> That box looks surprisingly big compared to the size of the box of the other Nintendo handhelds.
> But I think thats just because this is the retail version.


It comes with a charging cradle too.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 18, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> That's very good, I wonder what will be included in my Japanese 3DS.


Wait are you buying both a Japanese and a US 3DS?


----------



## Daku93 (Feb 18, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> lol, usk rating 0, just in case tiny babies want to play the 3DS



USK is stupid... All German Gamers hate them. They force publishers to censor games and they put ugly giant logos on the nice covers.
The rating is 0 because they only rate the software and not the hardware. And they think everyone is allowed to play face raiders.
The Wii was rated 6 because of Wii Sports Boxing.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 18, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope, just the Japanese one I preordered.  I said that because there may be a few differences between the regions' 3DS packages, I won't actually know until the 28th since mine will ship before launch but will comes 2 days afterward.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 18, 2011)

Goddamnit, I can't wait to try out the 3DS.

I've never seen 3D in AGES.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 18, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Goddamnit, I can't wait to try out the 3DS.
> 
> I've never seen 3D in AGES.


Woah, fix your grammar...
"Never" implies you have not seen 3D at all, while "in AGES" implies that it's been a while since you've seen 3D. What exactly do you mean?


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 18, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> damn...I really want one of these....
> 
> but I need a new phone...



The way things are looking I'm gonna need a new TV. Mine's broken. Or going to be very soon by the look of it. There's a discoloured patch which pops up from time to time on the right side of the screen. I think it's my 360 being too close to it but there's literally nowhere else my 360 can go, the cables won't be long enough.

But I do have £100 set aside on a gift card for my 3DS already. I'm selling my old phone (only worth about 20 quid but it works fine, and I could use that 20 quid) and a few other bits to add to that fund, and then hopefully I won't get so badly fucked over with my wages next month and I'll have enough to get the system and two or three games. Hopefully. Otherwise I may have to part with one of my eight gaming devices.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Feb 19, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> zuron7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A charging cradle? Now that's more like it!

Don't really like how half the console is coloured black and the other it's native colour though. Looks sweet nonetheless


----------



## TheTwoR's (Feb 19, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, YayMii, I think you're a little skeptic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wasn't it extremely obvious that he meant to say "I haven't seen 3D in ages." ?
Just saying.


----------



## Mbmax (Feb 19, 2011)

The guys at TGBUS got a 3DS as i can see :





there is a lot of pictures including the inside of the console as they dismantled it already.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 20, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> He doesn't own a 3DS but he has access to one.
> There's a 3DS at the GAME store he works at.


Gullwing was quoting Blaze when he asked; Blaze works at JJB.


----------

